# Jemand Erfahrung mit den Frauen-Größen bei Troy Lee Designs?



## lacoccoina (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung, wie die Frauen-Sachen, speziell Trikots, von Troy Lee ausfallen? Will mir was bestellen und schwanke zwischen zwei Größen.

Danke!


----------



## mangolassi (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab einige Casual T-Shirts in M und hab sonst auch meistens M oder 38. Obwohl ich für Frauen Sachen meistens etwas zu lang geraten bin, passen die TLD Sachen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (23. Januar 2011)

meine frau hat in den männertrikos s, paßt genau über den panzer.


----------



## zimtsternchen (27. Januar 2011)

hey hey,

bin auch am überlegen, mir Trikots von TLD zu bestellen... Schwanke aber zwischen S und M... Die Frage ist, wie der Panzer dann noch drunter passt...

Welche Kleidergröße hat deine Frau sonst? Dann wären die Männertrikots auch ne Überlegung wert


----------



## mangolassi (27. Januar 2011)

Die Männertrikots sehen eh viel besser aus. Verdammt, ich seh grad die sind schon online. Ich wollte doch nicht immer so viel shoppen.









> -Reflektierende Nähte erhöhen den Stylefaktor auf Fotos mit Blitz


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Natti (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo ,

WIe schaut es denn mit den  Frauen Hosen von Troy Lee Designs aus ?
 Ich kann mit den Größen 8, 9, 10, 11 nicht viel anfangen und im Internet such ich mich auch schon durch find aber nichts gescheites.. bzw. das widerspricht sich dort alles.

Ich hab so die Hosen größe 36 / 38 ... Welche nummer müsste ich denn dann wählen?

Also ich würd mir gerne die Troy Lee dESIGNS  Wome0ns Moto Shorts 2011


bestellen .


Wäre super cool wenn ihr mir hefen könntet 

Liebe grüße
Natti


----------



## Tatü (5. Mai 2011)

Natti schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> WIe schaut es denn mit den  Frauen Hosen von Troy Lee Designs aus ?
> Ich kann mit den Größen 8, 9, 10, 11 nicht viel anfangen und im Internet such ich mich auch schon durch find aber nichts gescheites.. bzw. das widerspricht sich dort alles.
> ...



Ich habe mir die Hose Anfang des Jahres gekauft, sie ist super. Ich habe mir Gr 8 bestellt und kann den Rückenprotektor noch in die Hose packen.  
Bei normaler Kleidung habe ich 36 kann aber auch mal 34 sein.


----------



## Natti (5. Mai 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Hose Anfang des Jahres gekauft, sie ist super. Ich habe mir Gr 8 bestellt und kann den Rückenprotektor noch in die Hose packen.
> Bei normaler Kleidung habe ich 36 kann aber auch mal 34 sein.






Dankeschön


----------



## Ani (8. Mai 2011)

ich hab sonst trikots in m und eins von tld (auch in m) und das fällt doch recht groß/weit aus, aber auch wieder nicht so weit, dass ich es über einen panzer kriegen würde. daher habe ich überlegt das nächste entweder in s, oder in l (für panzer) zu bestellen. allerdings ist das shirt was ich jetzt schon habe auch für "moto" und nicht fürs bike, keine ahnung ob es da nochmal unterschieder in der schnittform gibt. leider kenn ich hier in der nähe auch keinen laden wo man das anprobieren/kaufen könnte :\


----------

